# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  برنامه ی شبیه ساز برای سیمبیان سری 60 ورزن3 ؟

## amirsajjadi

با سلام
آیا نرم افزاری برای شبیه سازی برنامه های سیمبیان سری 60 ورژن3 روی کامپیوتر وجود داره؟
ممنون میشم اگه لینک دانلود این نرم افزار رو بزارید.

----------


## حامد مصافی

Nokia QT SDK 1.0.2

----------


## mahdi68

SDK مربوط به هر ورژن از سیمبین میتونید از سایت نوکیا دریافت کنید

----------


## amirsajjadi

نه دوست من sdk نمی خوام
شبیه سازی می خوام که نرم افزارهای sis رو توی ویندوز مثل موبایل باز کنه.

----------


## mahdi68

SDK شامل شبیه ساز هم میشه

----------

